# Chorkie owners?



## Emskyxx (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi there.

As I said in my first post a few days ago, I've recently brought home a little chorkie. He'll be 10 weeks old on Sunday and I was just looking to talk to some other chorkie owners..

He's a big bundle of energy at the moment and I'm so in love with him. He was the runt of the litter so is tinier than a regular chorkie (about the same length as my TiVo remote)

How have other chorkie owners coped with training? I've managed to get him to sit, lie down, roll over and shake a paw, but getting him to go to the toilet on his puppy pads is proving to be a little more of a challenge.

He also seems to be a real biter, biting my toes whenever I leave the room (only me though - not my boyfriend though!) he also bites my fingers whenever he gets the opportunity, I try telling him no and giving him his toy but again it seems to be a struggle. Any advice?

He has a pen where he sleeps but when I put him in it he cries for me, usually only for 10 minutes or so but is there anything I can do to stop this? I usually leave him but I fear I am being cruel.

I'm considering taking him to puppy parties, does anybody have any experience with these and any idea of prices?

I'm absolutely tired out but he's so worth it. Any ideas of how long this puppy energy lasts for? Will he be like this when he's an adult?

Finally, I noticed him humping his toy yesterday several times and he was really going for it, is this normal in a 10 week old puppy? I thought this normally started around 6 months old?

I'm relatively new to the forum and I realise I probably won't get all the answers but thank you so much for any advice - I'm really worried I'm doing things wrong!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 2 chi x yorkies, the first one took about 4 months to toilet train, the second took much longer lol some toy breeds are known for being hard to toilet train, but you will get there eventually & look on the bright side at least they aren't Great Dane sized poo's :lol:
When he bites try squealing as if he has hurt you & ignore him 
When you are leaving him in the pen are you leaving him with toys & things to occupy him? I used to leave mine with a heated pad, toys, chews & a blanket with my scent on.
Personally I don't like puppy parties purely because from my experience of them it's been a group of large breed puppies bouncing all over my little dog thus leaving her terrified, they did her more harm than good.
Humping at that age isn't unheard of I've seen it in younger puppies than that
Puppy energy lasts a year or 2 :lol: they are so worth it when they become your loyal companian  mine have been through a lot with me


----------



## Emskyxx (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply!

I'm so glad you said it took 4+ months to train, I thought I just wasn't getting the hang of it. When I see him sniffing the floor I follow him around until he squats then I pick him up and run over to his mat, usually he's done his wee by then because its only drops. I'll just keep at it and hopefully he'll get the hang of it soon. He seems like a bright little pup.

Will try the squealing but not sure if it'll work he doesn't seem to mind when he's chomping on my toes! But he's cute so I let him off, I know I need to get him under control before his teeth get much sharper though!

In his pen he has a little bed with a roof which has a blanket inside, his teddy, one of my old tshirts with my scent on it (he doesn't seem interested with that though he's only wee'd on it!) there's also a bed sheet on the floor for a bit of extra comfort and a puppy pad.

I'm worried about bigger dogs, I'm also worried about this when I take him out as where I live there are some dogs not even on leads and with mine being so tiny I'm worried they'll come at him and I wouldn't stand a chance, not sure if I'm being a little over paranoid though. I thought the puppy parties would be good for socialising but if he's going to get trampled on it may not be such a good idea. 

Thanks again for your reply, he may be a handful but he's a little bundle of love.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

A ticking clock also helps. You can also warm rice in a microwave and seal it in a soft bag for additional comfort. I have a yorkie and as they are terriers she likes a good chase. She loved pouncing on my feet and I wore slippers. I found a sharp 'ah' worked. For my older dog I used the time out method when he nipped and he stopped after about 3 times. With toilet training I took her out frequently and gave her a command as she went. It took her longer than my other dog but she got there in the end. I saw a chorkie recently and it was very cute. Don't be paranoid about big dogs or you will end up with a nervous dog. Block them if they are not under control and find out from other walkers if there are any you need to watch out for. I've only ever picked her up once and that was because the dog ignored her warning growl and wouldn't leave us alone.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Emskyxx said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!
> 
> I'm so glad you said it took 4+ months to train, I thought I just wasn't getting the hang of it. When I see him sniffing the floor I follow him around until he squats then I pick him up and run over to his mat, usually he's done his wee by then because its only drops. I'll just keep at it and hopefully he'll get the hang of it soon. He seems like a bright little pup


I don't have a yorkie x Chihuahua but I do have 2 Japanese chin x Chihuahuas. When I got my first one, Alfie, he was trained use a puppy mat in 2 days. It was the end of February when I got him and was much too cold to train him to go outside as he only weighed 700 grammes and it was snowy weather.

As soon as he wandered away and started sniffing I took him and put him on his puppy mat and kept him there for a few minutes. If he didn't do anything I let him get off. If he did something he got a lot of praise and quarter of a doggy chocolate button, all he could manage at the time.
If I actually waited until he squatted it was always too late. The more times he gets it right and is rewarded the sooner he will learn.
I found with Alfie that the first day he would get off the mat and walk to the corner of the room and pee. So I moved his mat there and he didn't have any more accidents after that. He obviously preferred having a bit of privacy to having to go at the busy end of the room.

Once the weather got warmer it only took another full day to get him to go outside instead. My whole day was spent taking him out every 10 to 15 minutes and being 100% ready for any signs in between but so worth it. 

Good luck with your puppy, I bet he's adorable


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> I have 2 chi x yorkies, the first one took about 4 months to toilet train, the second took much longer lol some toy breeds are known for being hard to toilet train, but you will get there eventually & look on the bright side at least they aren't Great Dane sized poo's :lol:
> When he bites try squealing as if he has hurt you & ignore him
> When you are leaving him in the pen are you leaving him with toys & things to occupy him? I used to leave mine with a heated pad, toys, chews & a blanket with my scent on.
> Personally I don't like puppy parties purely because from my experience of them it's been a group of large breed puppies bouncing all over my little dog thus leaving her terrified, they did her more harm than good.
> ...


Lol Sidney was toilet trained by 10 weeks  I think he thinks he's a lab though haha!

Regarding the training you have so far taught, very good. I own Nataliee's pup so he is also chi with some yorkie, and all he can do it sit, down and paw. I reckon he is clever, but just stubborn though lol.


----------



## Emskyxx (Aug 16, 2013)

I've tried the squealing today but he looks up at me then starts again. Does anybody have any idea why at certain points he follows me around biting my toes? He only does it to me, like he's trying to stop me from going somewhere?

Not sure if I'm going to sound a little stupid here but what's the time out method?

I was having a read around on the internet earlier (not always the best idea I know) and came across a post that said hydrocephalus could be the cause of struggling to toilet train? Really?? I managed to get myself in a bit of a state worrying it could be something more serious like this. I've had a lot of bad luck in the past five years or so and I suppose I'm waiting for something bad to happen 

When I take him out I know I'm going to be worried about other dogs, hence me asking about puppy parties. I know this could cause anxiety for the dog and this worries me also. It's been so long since I've had a dog that I think I'm over paranoid about bad things happening.

I'm not sure how much mine weighs, all my vet said was he's under 1kg. He's been eating like a right trooper in the last week though, I'm slightly concerned I'm overfeeding but the vet said to feed him as and when he wants it. Although I'm finding he tends to want to eat what I'm having! Not that I let him because I'm worried its not good for him (apart from earlier, I dropped a little piece of shortbread and before I had time to pick it up he's wolfed it down!)

I'm watching for him sniffing but usually he doesn't wait long before the bum is down and he's weeing, usually I'm a little more successful with the other as it obviously takes him longer to complete that! He doesn't seem too concerned about privacy, he'll just park his bum wherever takes his fancy.

Ah, chocolate buttons. Mine loves these, I'm using them as and when he uses the mat and does what I tell him but how many should I feed him a day? It doesn't say on the packet.

He's very stubborn too! Will only do things when he wants. I was hoping for a little more obedience but hopefully that will come in time.

I also just wanted to say thank you so much for the replies, it's nice to talk to people who have more experience than I do! I just want to know I'm doing what I can to make him as happy as possible. I'll try and attach a pic to this post but I'm doing it from my phone so it may not go as well as I'd hope.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Aww he's a little cutie. :001_wub:

On the back of the Good boy sugar free choc drops it says to feed small dogs 6 - 10 per day.

I only gave Alfie a quarter at a time, he couldn't manage anything bigger.

I didn't wait until Alfie started sniffing, it was always too late by then, as soon as he wandered away from what he was doing I used to put him on the puppy mat for a few minutes, unless he was heading to his bed or for a drink. 

If he did go to the toilet on it then I obviously didn't put him on again for at least 10 - 15 minutes.


----------



## sandy1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi I have just taken on a lovely Chorkie called Bella. had her for a week now. she is 9mths old.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I have had Yorkies and now a Morkie for sixteen years. Firstly , I find that they need to be near you and my sister and my in laws have Yorkies and we all have them in our bedrooms with us, whether on their own little bed on our bed ( I know there will be people going agh!) Our Morkie, Denzil, has a think about fingers haha. When we first got him I was like, what the hell! But due to advice I got on here he now gets hold of my hand in his mouth and let's me know what he wants. When he used to grab our fingers we would shriek I'm sure our neighbours thought we were killing each other. A little yelp is no good they just look at you as thought to say "oh, whatever" and start on your fingers again. Our first Yorkie used to hold you hand and take you to the food cupboard but he didn't start by nipping fingers! The other I used was a Kong filled with chews or little milky bones and a ball that you can put a few 'feel wells' in these are amazing but I would take them away when they've emptied them then they can rest. Your dog sounds really clever and they respond to you like toddlers. My Morkie has meningitis at the minute and is in hospital but he is so well behaved now everyone adores him, he's been through hell but never nips or growls at anyone in anger. The people on here really know their stuff Dog hotel and sixstar helped me no end and still do good luck stick in there they're are truly worth every minute!


----------



## Hammyk (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi, 

We have brought home our chorkie ralph. He will be 8 weeks tomoro and we got him just under a week ago. We are having a few issues. Trying to get him to sleep in his crate with his wee bed in it, we gave up on first night and let him sleep in bed with us but decided its time he goes to his own, problem is he crys, howls and yelps and does not give up at all!! Any idea how to help? Took him out it again last night as i dont want my neighbours complaining.

With toilet training, we cant take him out yet as he hasnt had his second vaccinations so trying to use puppy pads. We take him to the pads when he wakes up because he always needs then, get him to pee and let him go and 2 seconds later he pee's again anywhere he can. 


Help


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Hammyk said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have brought home our chorkie ralph. He will be 8 weeks tomoro and we got him just under a week ago. We are having a few issues. Trying to get him to sleep in his crate with his wee bed in it, we gave up on first night and let him sleep in bed with us but decided its time he goes to his own, problem is he crys, howls and yelps and does not give up at all!! Any idea how to help? Took him out it again last night as i dont want my neighbours complaining.


hi,
i must say, if i were him and had been taken from mommy at 7 weeks i'd be a bit shell shocked as well- they mature a lot slower than other larger breeds especially in the first 3 months. he is still a baby, so will want to be close to his comforter- which is now you.
afraid i can't help with crate training as all my girls sleep in my bed, but whe i am weaning pups off mommy they are put in their pen alone for a few minutes at a time to begin with, gradually building up the time. they'd be almost if not already 8 weeks before i'd have them completely alone for the night (that goes for kittys chorkie litter as well).

[QUOTE/]
With toilet training, we cant take him out yet as he hasnt had his second vaccinations so trying to use puppy pads. We take him to the pads when he wakes up because he always needs then, get him to pee and let him go and 2 seconds later he pee's again anywhere he can.

Help[/QUOTE]

toilet training... his bladder is the size of a peanut, so don't be too hard on him- he literally cannot hold it!
do you have your own garden or anything? if you do you can scrub it down (can get a parvocide from the vets) and let him out now, or bring his pad outside. do this after every meal and after he wakes up from a nap. i've found that puppy pads can end up encouraging yorkies (and their mixes) to wee on mats, papers etc. in the house, and that can be Very difficult to train out of them...


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I have had Yorkies and now a Morkie for sixteen years. Firstly , I find that they need to be near you and my sister and my in laws have Yorkies and we all have them in our bedrooms with us, whether on their own little bed on our bed ( I know there will be people going agh!) Our Morkie, Denzil, has a think about fingers haha. When we first got him I was like, what the hell! But due to advice I got on here he now gets hold of my hand in his mouth and let's me know what he wants. When he used to grab our fingers we would shriek I'm sure our neighbours thought we were killing each other. A little yelp is no good they just look at you as thought to say "oh, whatever" and start on your fingers again. Our first Yorkie used to hold you hand and take you to the food cupboard but he didn't start by nipping fingers! The other I used was a Kong filled with chews or little milky bones and a ball that you can put a few 'feel wells' in these are amazing but I would take them away when they've emptied them then they can rest. Your dog sounds really clever and they respond to you like toddlers. My Morkie has meningitis at the minute and is in hospital but he is so well behaved now everyone adores him, he's been through hell but never nips or growls at anyone in anger. The people on here really know their stuff Dog hotel and sixstar helped me no end and still do good luck stick in there they're are truly worth every minute!


What on earth cross is a morkie  I am failing to work that one out.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Blitz said:


> What on earth cross is a morkie  I am failing to work that one out.


I'm guessing maltese x yorkie. All these names for crosses make my head spin :skep:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> I'm guessing maltese x yorkie. All these names for crosses make my head spin :skep:


yip! no idea why you'd cross them though (same with most yorkie crosses) tbh. they're such different temperaments and so similar in coat, size and appearance! surely you'd suit one or the other!? 

(disclaimer: in no way a negative comment on yorkiemorkiemum or crosses of any kind- considering i have one  )


----------



## Lorraine Ward (Jul 24, 2017)

Emskyxx said:


> Hi there.
> 
> As I said in my first post a few days ago, I've recently brought home a little chorkie. He'll be 10 weeks old on Sunday and I was just looking to talk to some other chorkie owners..
> 
> ...


hi I have just bought a Maltese X chorkie cross he is nine weeks old and like you I'm in love, our pup is being very good (most of the time) but he does try to bite our toes, and our hands he thinks it's a game. He is a bundle of joy and like u I want to get his training right. I'm hoping that this forum will be able to help me succeed. Good luck x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello Lorraine, welcome to the forum ! 
If you have specific questions may I suggest you start a seperate thread, you'll get more responses as tyhis one is 4 years old. Oh, and puppy pictures are compulsory, he sounds adorable !


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

We have Maltese/Yorkie cross and he's five now!
He's been through a lot but is tough as old boots for a small dog.
Everyone loves him but he gets bored very quickly and loves routine.
He taps on the patio doors or wardrobe doors to go out and is fantastic with other dogs.
He picks up things I drop and brings them to me and gives cuddles if he thinks you need them lol!
Since he had meningitis I've been very ill and he's been an absolute star and I don't think I'd be here without him!
He formed a strong bond with our Yorkie, Sam, who past away last year and he was devistated. But now we have a little Yorkie we adopted from family and they play, sleep together (on our bed) lol! 
If your little one is as clever as Denzil be warned lol! They're like naughty toddlers


----------

